# cat gets car sick



## foxnote (Aug 18, 2006)

Does anyone know how to prevent car sickness in cats?

My two cats love to be at the lakehouse, but getting there is no fun for one of them. He always gets car sick. He first starts meowing and then foaming at the mouth followed by throwing up, pooping and urinating. He has a litter box in the kennel. It is a 45 minute trip and within minutes of arriving he and his buddy are having a blast. Riding in the truck or the car makes no difference and the road is smooth. Last trip I held him on my lap and got slimed and peed on. Poor cat! Clothes washed and the car cleaned up fine. I also know the kennel is safer but I just feel so bad for him. 

My vets only recommendation was to give him 1/2 tablet of an antihistamine 2 hours before the trip. I forgot and didn't give it until just an hour before and he threw it up in the car. 

Help please!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Poor baby! You could try giving him some Rescue Remedy it works fairly quickly and you can rub it on the inside of his ear flap instead of pilling. You could also try spraying the kennel and bedding in it with Feliway. Again, fast acting.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

I sympathize =\ My poor Rotten gets horribly sick within minutes. Last time we had to make a car ride, she was laying across my lap and didn't even move as she started pooping all over me. I mean, didn't even lift a toe while she was laying stretched out pooping. Pukes and poops the whole ride...usually on me. ~sigh~. I'll never make my poor kitten take another car ride, I swear.


----------



## foxnote (Aug 18, 2006)

OK, here are the results.

Trip out Saturday morning: 1/2 antihistamine tablet 2 hours before leaving (vet recommemded.) 15 minutes before leaving 2 drops Rescue Remedy on a snack. 2 sprays of Feliway into the crate a couple of minutes before leaving. 30 minutes into the trip he starts meowing and the slime starts. Never threw up, did urinate in the litter box but no typical yucky stuff. 

Trip back Monday night: 2 hours before leaving, 1/2 antihistamine. Throws up 1 and 1/2 hour later before we leave. 15 minutes befor leaving, 2 drops of Rescue Remedy on top of his head and a smudge of it also in each ear. 2 sprays of Feliway again in the crate. 45 minutes we are home and NO CAR SICKNESS!!! He just laid there awake in the crate, never said a word and never moved an inch. He was fine when we got home.

I also tried 4 drops of the Rescue Remedy orally with my Aussie who gets annoyingly obnoxious and whiney when we are packing to leave (and he almost never gets left behind.) He gets terrible separation anxiety when he sees the suitcases come out. He also typically starts the whining and obnoxious behavior when he "senses" me even "thinking" about getting the suitcases out. The Rescue Remedy cut this obnoxious behavior by a good 80%.

It will be interesting to see how it works for thunderstorms and fireworks. 

Thanks for the recommendation! It gets 10 thumbs up from me so far! 

No more antihistamine, just the Rescue Remedy and Feliway.

After some research I found that Rescue Remedy is a "people" product and I found it at my health food store. I purchased the bottle with the eye dropper. Best $10.00 I've spent in a long time.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Very awesome! Glad it worked for you!


----------

